# Who would you sign up to?



## Captain B (Mar 20, 2007)

Which military or paramilitary Sci fi organisation would you join?

Initially I thought of the original Star trek series, as the Phaser & communicator as so cool but the problem is if you have a red shirt on & go down to a planet, well are you going to make it back- I think not.

An other organisation would be Stargate command – uniform OK, weapon OK, Chance of being killed – very slim (Always send SG1). Chance of going through the Stargate – Slim (Always send SG1).

The classic BattleStar Gallactica is a possible, Nice Fighter, Classic Cylons easy to kill. New BattleStar Gallactica - a bit too dangerous !!

Always liked the Spectrum Pursuit Vehicle- Now that would be fun to drive !!
Not likely to be killed which has it’s advantages. 

UNIT from Doctor Who- Very likely to be killed.

Ultimate organisation I think I would sign up for would be – Jedi Warrior. Best weapon in the Galaxy (light Sabre). Wear what you like, Can fly a X wing & snowspeeder. Even if you are killed you come back !!


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Mar 20, 2007)

Does it have to be sci-fi?
Thulsa Doom's mob seemed to know how to party (although I'd definitely steer clear of the nibbles  )

If it was a sci-fi one then I'd probably go for Buck Rogers era spaceforce. The women wear skintight lyrca (so do the men, disturbingly) and the chance of attack seems pretty low - and is normally dealt with by Buck & Wilma Darling.
Of course the mutants lurking outside the cities mean that you're pretty much stuck in the cities but apart from that it seems quite nice. The music scene is awful though


----------



## Talysia (Mar 20, 2007)

I'd most likely go for Stargate.  And it isn't always SG1 that go offworld - sometimes the techs and scientists go too.  Besides, all those fascinating new cultures to see?


----------



## Nesacat (Mar 21, 2007)

Probably Babylon 5 so I can get my paws on a Vorlon ship and have a conversation with Kosh.


----------



## UltraCulture (Mar 21, 2007)

*Rimmerworld*


----------



## Ragnar (Mar 21, 2007)

Would the Firefly crew count as a paramilitary organisation? I just like the idea of being a space pirate!


----------



## Captain B (Mar 21, 2007)

If the Firefly crew accepted you, Why not!


----------



## Captain B (Mar 21, 2007)

Buck Rogers & co in skin tight lycra can be fine, if not very fine indeed, but if they don’t have the physic- Scary! Did they have special Spaceforce Fashion Police?


----------



## PTeppic (Mar 21, 2007)

Would love to be on the Firefly, though a nice quiet member of the Enterprise-D would probably have loads of perks with few drawbacks.

As an observation to the above, SG-1 is frequently sent after other SG teams which have had problems, discoveries or other instances requiring more TV time. It sounds from my viewing that most of the dozen/two-dozen teams get to go off world frequently - whenever gate travel is suspended there are always at least half a dozen teams off-world... but since I don't even fly, I'm not sure I'd want to step through the gate!


----------



## Sketti (Mar 21, 2007)

# 1 is DEFINITELY Starfleet  DS9 style  I mean, nice uniforms and you get to go to a whole of places mostly safely. 
2: Stargate Command or the Atlantis expedition
3: Jedi
4: Psi Corps (Psi Cops! Weee)- Yeah, I know, evil...but whatever  They is cool! 
5: The Power Rangers (ok, just kidding, there is no five)


----------



## Pyan (Mar 21, 2007)

* The **Dendarii Mercenaries.*


----------



## Coops (Mar 24, 2007)

Join Starfleet then resign and take my dream job: Holodeck technician on a starbase.


----------



## Steffi (Mar 24, 2007)

Starfleet DS9 or Enterprise D to drool over Cpt. Picard.

The Night Watch as long as I can hide behind Detritus.. 

Or.... A Sky Pirate on the Galerider.

Yes I know the last 2 aren't strictly speaking military but it'd be fun.

Erm SG1 would be really cool too....Indeed!


----------



## Delvo (Mar 25, 2007)

Technomage!


----------



## j d worthington (Mar 25, 2007)

Which paramilitary organization? None. I'm sorry, but they wouldn't have me, and I would have them. I'd spend most of my early training in the guardhouse, and likely be court-martialed and booted out (or executed) within weeks for severe insubordination. 

So I suppose I'll just have to admire them from afar.....


----------



## The DeadMan (Apr 5, 2007)

*The Black Company*


----------



## Connavar (Apr 5, 2007)

I would like to lead Stargate Atlantis first team cause the Wraith is a challenge.  I would fire Shepperd and take his place on the team.  Make Tea'lc my second in command, the rest of the team would be Mckay,Sam Carter,Ronan.


Battlestar Galactica- i would wanna be a viper pilot under the coolest CAG aka Starbuck


----------



## Parson (Apr 5, 2007)

Royal Manticore Navy serving under Admiral Harrington!


----------



## Esioul (Apr 6, 2007)

I'd join Blake's 7.


----------



## dustinzgirl (Apr 6, 2007)

j. d. worthington said:


> Which paramilitary organization? None. I'm sorry, but they wouldn't have me, and I would have them. I'd spend most of my early training in the guardhouse, and likely be court-martialed and booted out (or executed) within weeks for severe insubordination.
> 
> So I suppose I'll just have to admire them from afar.....



There are many, many things JD and I don't agree on (thank goodness, cuz how boring would it be if everyone agreed on everything)

But this is certainly one of those things we can agree on!

Some people have that blocker in thier brain that stops them from mouthing off. I don't have that. Im cursed with word vomit, lol, and don't know when to shut up.

Plus, I suck at taking orders. I give orders, not take them.


----------



## chrispenycate (Apr 6, 2007)

How "para" in the paramilitary? I was thinking I should join the Unorthodox Engineers (I gad to google them, from "the railways up on Cannis", I'd even forgotten it was Colin Kapp) After all, a rock and roll tour has a lot in common with a military sortie, minus the discipline. Perhaps even the Dendarii - flexibility, rather than slavish attachment to rules. Anyway, in the technical support department rather than direct violence.
It's faily obvious that, like most here, I'm not cut out for Hammers Slammers, or a starship trouper, or (below all) a rank of bronze.


----------



## JDP (Apr 13, 2007)

I'd be an imperial stormtrooper - I hear they have a great dental plan.


----------



## Esioul (Apr 15, 2007)

Yes, but stormtroopers also have a high mortality rate.


----------



## Supersith (Apr 15, 2007)

Star fleet I want to be on USS Enterprise NCC-1701-F. Yes it would be the best enterprise, and I would have my shirt ripped by my personal shirt ripper everytime something was happening and I'd say make it so. Yes, I would be the ultimate captain.


----------



## JDP (Apr 16, 2007)

Hmmm... that settles it, then. High mortality rate and a uniform guaranteed to chafe rules out me being a stormtrooper. I guess I'm going to have to remain a generic faceless minion until I can make up my mind.


----------



## DARK_KNIGHT (Apr 17, 2007)

FOXHOUND
The Jedi
or,
NERV(so that I could pilot an Evangelion!)


----------



## JDP (Apr 18, 2007)

I just looked at the application form to join the rebel alliance and they expect you to pay for your own blaster. I don't know what the galaxy's coming to sometimes.


----------

